# VFD Mounting Suggestions???



## jgedde (Jul 6, 2012)

I've just finished restoring my new-old Boyar Schultz 618 Hydraulic Surface Grinder.  She's all up and running including the dust collector base and the hydraulic pump (not shown in photo).  She now just has to be moved from the garage down into the shop.

I bought a Chinese (Huan Yang) VFD from eBay which works like a charm (see photo).  It's been temporarily wired to the machine, configured and works greatr.I

Now 'm in need of suggestions for mounting the VFD.  I'm figuring a mains switch for the single phase input since there is no on-off builtinto the VFD, and a twist lock recepticle for the three-phase out.  I have no plans on using this VFD at anything other than 60 Hz and only for this Surface Grinder.  That being the case, I'm thinking of mounting the VFD to the base unit.

The main thing that's binding me up thought process wise is the lack of provision for cable strain relief into and out of the VFD like what would be available with a junction box.  I'd like an elegant, attractive, and reliable solution to mount the VFD.

Can anyone offer any ideas?  Or better yet, photos of their VFD installations?

After restoration:



Before Restoration:



VFD:



John


----------



## Inflight (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a similar surface grinder and am also using the same VFD.  I haven't got it all back together yet, but I plan on stashing the VFD in a NEMA 4x / 12 type enclosure mounted to the side of the base.  Between the NEMA box and the motor, I am using the plastic-coated "seal-tight" flex armored conduit. I got some large push button switches similar to Allen Brady 800 series style on ebay for very cheap which I'll use for Start / Stop and maybe even a big "mushroom" emergency power off button.

On my grinder, the base is the sump for the flood coolant system so would not make a very safe location for the VFD.



Once you figure your's out, please be sure to post pictures.


----------



## jgedde (Jul 6, 2012)

Inflight said:


> I have a similar surface grinder and am also using the same VFD.  I haven't got it all back together yet, but I plan on stashing the VFD in a NEMA 4x / 12 type enclosure mounted to the side of the base.  Between the NEMA box and the motor, I am using the plastic-coated "seal-tight" flex armored conduit. I got some large push button switches similar to Allen Brady 800 series style on ebay for very cheap which I'll use for Start / Stop and maybe even a big "mushroom" emergency power off button.
> 
> On my grinder, the base is the sump for the flood coolant system so would not make a very safe location for the VFD.
> 
> ...



That brings to mind another issue I have (and you do too I think).  That is how to access the "RUN" button.  The VFD does nothing, even with external switches, until you press "RUN".  Unless I'm missing something in the config...  As you know that manual is written in genuine Chinglish...

John


----------



## Inflight (Jul 6, 2012)

jgedde said:


> That brings to mind another issue I have (and you do too I think).  That is how to access the "RUN" button.  The VFD does nothing, even with external switches, until you press "RUN".  Unless I'm missing something in the config...  As you know that manual is written in genuine Chinglish...
> 
> John




I haven't played with the VFD in a few months so here is diagram I used which shows the ports to connect the Run & Stop switches.  
PM me if you need a copy of the VFD's manual (Chinglish).


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 7, 2012)

I built an aluminum enclosure for mine, complete with cooling fan and air filter to keep out metallic dust.

There are some pictures at: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/4971-Two-for-One-VFD


----------

